# Some days are just rough



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Missing my guys today.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful photo's.. I know some days are really hard. Last night I had a bit of a melt down thinking about my Allie Bean. How can you not help missing something so perfect and loving and beautiful. I guess we will miss them forever.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Barb, I am so sorry you're having one of those days. I think we all have them. It took me a long time to start walking our favorite places again, I often find myself remember my hikes with my bridge babies....it can bring a tear. Hugs my friend, hugs!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes they really are. Never had I imagined loving an animal so very much that the pain of losing them was so hard to cope with. 

Such beautiful animals inside and out.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I understand. Some days really are rough. I am sorry and hope you feel a bit better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I can sincerely say that the love and support from this forum is the only thing that got me through losing both of them.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It stinks that we do have feelings of loss, even long after they have departed. However these feeling of loss certainly reaffirm the fact that they were LOVED, and not just some thing we easily can forget.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

and the holidays don't seem to help either ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I know how much you miss them Barb, we think of you often, sending big hugs across the pond from me and Barnaby x


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It probably is because I lost both of them right around the holidays, so the holidays are making me a bit sad.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a beautiful sentiment. Thanks for commenting even though your own grief is so fresh and raw.



Rob's GRs said:


> It stinks that we do have feelings of loss, even long after they have departed. However these feeling of loss certainly reaffirm the fact that they were LOVED, and not just some thing we easily can forget.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry you are missing your two, it does hurt and I agree some days are harder than others.

Whatever the day/date it is when you lose one, that day is forever changed, it no longer is just a day. When you lose one over a special time of the year such as the Holidays, that time has a different meaning for you and it is forever changed, you no longer look at it as you once did. 

Hugs to you


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

You loved your two sweethearts so much. Those misty days just hit don't they. And the holidays don't help. I'm sorry you had a bad day


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry you're having one of those days, but as someone already said, it's a true testament to your love for those two pups. They were lucky dogs. The pictures are beautiful, made me a little misty eyed!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

There was a time when I would say: I can only imagine. Now I say: I can feel your pain and loss. Some days are very tough and this time of year makes all our losses feel fresh again.

Sending you hugs and wishing you peace this holiday season.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just love you guys
<<hugs>>


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry and it is hard. I remember that Tiny died just before the holidays and saw that you lost Toby the day after New Year. I think for most people, holidays are a time of memories and when you lose a family member before/during the holiday season it's natural to think about that. Take a nice walk or sit down and remember some of your happiest times and I hope a smile comes through. And, if that doesn't work, Danny's rendition of Tiny Dancer will!

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> There was a time when I would say: I can only imagine. Now I say: I can feel your pain and loss. Some days are very tough and this time of year makes all our losses feel fresh again.
> 
> Sending you hugs and wishing you peace this holiday season.[/QUOT]
> 
> I can only imagine, is totally right. I know that that the time will come for me too. I sometimes feel inadequate because I have yet to go through the sad loss of a precious golden but I truly hope that although I am not there yet you all understand I genuinely feel all of your losses and the heartache of losing your beautiful fur babies x


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Hugs to you Barb. They were so loved and so well cared for.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I can sincerely say that the love and support from this forum is the only thing that got me through losing both of them.


So very true - I signed up I think the day after I lost my boy. Brings tears to my eyes how comforting everyone was.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Tiny was so sweet. I think of her often now that I homecook for our girls. Give Tito a big hug from us please.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My heart*

My heart goes out to all of you. I miss all of my babies: Mimi, 2 Gizmos, Smooch, Snobear, and Munchkin. 
We lost our SMOOCH, on December 7, 2010.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I understand Barb. Hugs to you and everyone else missing their bridge kids. The rough days you mention come along no matter how much time goes by.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping today is a bit more cheery for you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just love you guys
> <<hugs>>


We love you too (((HUG))) 

Think about the happy times you shared with them on Christmas mornings  

I still can't help but think about all those I've loved who are now with The Reason For The Season - Mom, Dad, my sister, all my fur kids - so I reflect on the happy times I spent with them. Christmas mornings, the family gatherings, etc etc. Seems to work for me when I'm getting melancholy.


----------

